# Stethoscope - The Mega Thread



## futureemt

Can anyone please tell me the best stethoscope I should purchase.  I need one before class starts?  What else is good to have, besides a pen and notebook.


Thanks so much and Happy Holiday everyone!!  :unsure:


----------



## firecoins

you do not need an expensive scope.  I personally use a Littman Select.  I purchased mine from allheart.com for $39 which is cheap for that model. Allheart has low prices and I am not being paid to say that. But I should be.  

Keep in mind scopes get lost and or stolen.  The more expensive, the faster it will happen.  You want a good scope that is easily replaceable when it happens.


----------



## Asclepius

I have found that the better my scope, the better I hear. I use a Littman Cardiology II and more recently a Master Cardiology. They're expensive, but I won't use a cheap scope on patients that I am responsible for, unless it's the last resort. I have also never had my scope stolen nor have I ever lost one. People do lose them, but mostly because of their own fault.

I like my Cardiology II on most calls, but on calls with serious cardiac issues, I usually listen with my Master Cardiology. I can hear heart tones and murmurs (if they're present) much more clearly. On most calls however, the MC picks up a lot of surrounding noise.

Trust me...you'll notice the difference the first time you use a good scope.


----------



## paccookie

I have a Litmann Classic II SE.  The hospital supplies the super cheap ones that are so bad that I can't hear much of anything even when the ambulance is still and quiet with no distracting sounds (yeah, that happens a LOT lol).  Most of our trucks has at least one "good" stethoscope in the back that someone has either bought for that truck or left in that truck accidentally.  I bring my own because it's what I prefer and I can hear much better with it.  My partner does the same.  He suffers from tinnitis and can't hear on the cheapies, so for him it's a necessity.  

I would recommend getting a quality stethoscope.  I bought mine before the class started, but that's a personal decision.  If you get financial aid and have some left over, this would be a good use for some of that money.  I would like to get a cardiology scope at some point, but right now I'm satisfied with what I have.  Maybe when I'm done with paramedic school...


----------



## firecoins

A friend of mine uses an cardiology scope other than Littman's. he got for $50. Its awesome and cheap. Ill get the model # and post it when I know it.


----------



## futureemt

THANKS!  I do appreciate everyones advance!!


----------



## futureemt

firecoins said:


> A friend of mine uses an cardiology scope other than Littman's. he got for $50. Its awesome and cheap. Ill get the model # and post it when I know it.



Thanks Brian---


----------



## Jon

firecoins said:


> A friend of mine uses an cardiology scope other than Littman's. he got for $50. Its awesome and cheap. Ill get the model # and post it when I know it.


You can also look on eBay... there are always washed out med students who are trying to convert their scopes into cash.

I wouldn't pay more than 50-60 bucks... you don't need more than a low-end littman. Just stay away from the sprague scopes (2 tubes clamped together) they have lots of noise artifact.


----------



## futureemt

Jon said:


> You can also look on eBay... there are always washed out med students who are trying to convert their scopes into cash.
> 
> I wouldn't pay more than 50-60 bucks... you don't need more than a low-end littman. Just stay away from the sprague scopes (2 tubes clamped together) they have lots of noise artifact.



OH, OKay thanks for the advice!!


----------



## disassociative

I refuse to live without my Littman master cardiology steth.


----------



## paccookie

Jon said:


> You can also look on eBay... there are always washed out med students who are trying to convert their scopes into cash.
> 
> I wouldn't pay more than 50-60 bucks... you don't need more than a low-end littman. Just stay away from the sprague scopes (2 tubes clamped together) they have lots of noise artifact.



I think what you need depends on what you plan to go educationally.  If you're after a more advanced degree, get the more advanced stethoscope.  If all you want is the EMT, you might not need to spend so much money.  But if you have hearing deficits, you might NEED to spend the money (like my aforementioned partner).  If you can hear on a cheaper one, don't worry about it.  If you can't, that's a different story.  Yes, there are cheaper scopes out there than Littmanns, but you'd be hard-pressed to beat the quality.  I know there are other brands that are just as good, but they are going to be pricey too.  You do get what you pay for in this particular area.  I agree that you should stay away from the spragues.  I have one of those too and it's awful.  They're cheap, but again, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Nocturnatrix

Make sure you label your stethoscope and dont put it out of site for a minute in class... wear it around your neck if you have to! i had my littman stolen from my back pack!
The next class i noticed one of my classmates had a new littman scope! The same exact one and when i asked him where he got it on ebay but he had bragged to the other students that he had stolen it!


----------



## Ridryder911

Nocturnatrix said:


> ... wear it around your neck if you have to!


A little hint although not in this thread, in regards to safety, stethoscopes makes great choking devices on medics



Nocturnatrix said:


> The next class i noticed one of my classmates had a new littman scope! The same exact one and when i asked him where he got it on ebay but he had bragged to the other students that he had stolen it!



Time for a little class meeting! Sorry, this person does not need to even consider EMS. I would attempt to get the statements and get them out of the class...

R/r911


----------



## MMiz

I've left my Littman on top of the hood of the unit and on scene on occasion.  I've been fortunate enough that my fellow medics have also returned it to my box at the end of the shift.

We weren't allowed to put our scopes around our necks in EMT school or on EMT clinicals.  The instructors shared their stories of EMTs being injured when a patient grabbed them or their partner and used the scope to choke the person.  

I had one partner, a tiny woman, who had to fight for her and her partners life after a guy grabbed her partner's scope and started choking the woman.  The story ended with acute O2 overdose to the head, but not before both medics were seriously hurt.

I'm hard-headed and still wear my scope around my neck, but it's not uncommon to see the more experienced folks wear it thrown over a shoulder.


----------



## futureemt

MMiz said:


> I've left my Littman on top of the hood of the unit and on scene on occasion.  I've been fortunate enough that my fellow medics have also returned it to my box at the end of the shift.
> 
> We weren't allowed to put our scopes around our necks in EMT school or on EMT clinicals.  The instructors shared their stories of EMTs being injured when a patient grabbed them or their partner and used the scope to choke the person.
> 
> I had one partner, a tiny woman, who had to fight for her and her partners life after a guy grabbed her partner's scope and started choking the woman.  The story ended with acute O2 overdose to the head, but not before both medics were seriously hurt.
> 
> I'm hard-headed and still wear my scope around my neck, but it's not uncommon to see the more experienced folks wear it thrown over a shoulder.




Thanks for the advice.  I heard that happens a lot!!  Happy New Year!!


----------



## futureemt

paccookie said:


> I think what you need depends on what you plan to go educationally.  If you're after a more advanced degree, get the more advanced stethoscope.  If all you want is the EMT, you might not need to spend so much money.  But if you have hearing deficits, you might NEED to spend the money (like my aforementioned partner).  If you can hear on a cheaper one, don't worry about it.  If you can't, that's a different story.  Yes, there are cheaper scopes out there than Littmanns, but you'd be hard-pressed to beat the quality.  I know there are other brands that are just as good, but they are going to be pricey too.  You do get what you pay for in this particular area.  I agree that you should stay away from the spragues.  I have one of those too and it's awful.  They're cheap, but again, you get what you pay for.



I had one that had the two spragues 13 years ago.  I totally hated it. I have a cheap one now, no name brand and I having a hard time hearing.


----------



## medicdan

The newest "gadget" I have seen (on an ER nurse) is this:
http://www.stethoscopeholster.com/index.htm
It clips on to your belt, and holds the bell and earphones onto your belt.

Has anyone else seen this in use? What do you think?


----------



## firecoins

I have sene one EMT with it.  I own one but never took out of the wrapping.  Seems like a cheap piece of plastic.  Its a good idea. I just want a better made one.


----------



## disassociative

Nocturnatrix said:


> Make sure you label your stethoscope and dont put it out of site for a minute in class... wear it around your neck if you have to! i had my littman stolen from my back pack!
> The next class i noticed one of my classmates had a new littman scope! The same exact one and when i asked him where he got it on ebay but he had bragged to the other students that he had stolen it!



I would have to agree with Rid on this one. If this person cannot be trusted not to grab a steth; how on Earth can they be trusted to check-off medications?

I have done alot of things in my life-time, but stealing has never been one of them. I don't understand why someone would do something like that. If you want something bad enough, you work for it. You certainly do not steal it.

I would collect hard evidence backing your claim; and provide it--in private to your instructor; I am quite confident that they will take care of the situation.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt

I personally love my Littmann Master Cardiology.  That being said, Littmann's are like Rayban's or Oakley's.  The difference between top of the line and bottom of the line is price... period.  One's just as good as the other.  I splurged as a congratulations to myself.  That was over ten years ago.  Still have it and use it.  Littmann has some competition, though; like ADC et al.  Approximate quality in my opinion, with lower price.  With scopes, you get what you pay for.  Good luck


----------



## lfsvr0114

I have a master cardiology stethoscope and just replaced the tubing and diaphragm on it.  I have had it for about 5 years and LOVE it.  It is my third one....the other two were stolen.  The one I have now is engraved with my name on it.  They also have a serial number on them that you need to write down and keep somewhere safe so if it does get stolen and you see one that you think might be it, you can get your serial number and compare it.  Engraving can be changed since it is not very deep, but the serial number will take alot of work to get rid of and smooth out.


----------



## futureemt

lfsvr0114 said:


> I have a master cardiology stethoscope and just replaced the tubing and diaphragm on it.  I have had it for about 5 years and LOVE it.  It is my third one....the other two were stolen.  The one I have now is engraved with my name on it.  They also have a serial number on them that you need to write down and keep somewhere safe so if it does get stolen and you see one that you think might be it, you can get your serial number and compare it.  Engraving can be changed since it is not very deep, but the serial number will take alot of work to get rid of and smooth out.



thanks!  That makes sense


----------



## futureemt

lfsvr0114 said:


> I have a master cardiology stethoscope and just replaced the tubing and diaphragm on it.  I have had it for about 5 years and LOVE it.  It is my third one....the other two were stolen.  The one I have now is engraved with my name on it.  They also have a serial number on them that you need to write down and keep somewhere safe so if it does get stolen and you see one that you think might be it, you can get your serial number and compare it.  Engraving can be changed since it is not very deep, but the serial number will take alot of work to get rid of and smooth out.



thanks!  That makes sense


----------



## Nocturnatrix

Ridryder911 said:


> Time for a little class meeting! Sorry, this person does not need to even consider EMS. I would attempt to get the statements and get them out of the class...
> 
> R/r911



There was no way to prove it and my professor told me it wasn't his problem or the schools!


----------



## gr8save

Purchasing a stethoscope is like buying a car.  You need to get the one that you feel is comfortable and can hear with.

I personally use a Littman Cardiology III.  I went through several before finding the one for me.

Happy hunting.


----------



## byun01

*Littman Cardiology III*

All you need.  It's excessive to buy a stethoscope that is too expensive.  If you are a paramedic it becomes more useful to buy a good scope for listening to heart sounds and breath sounds.  As an EMT-B I would recommend any stethoscope around $50.  If you decide to become a medic, I stand by my Littman Cardiology III.  It is great to use for lung sounds, heart sounds, and BP.  In addition, their warranty is by far phenomenal.  I've had mine for 4 years and they refurbished it free of charge.  I use it in Medical school now.


----------



## Jon

disassociative said:


> I would have to agree with Rid on this one. If this person cannot be trusted not to grab a steth; how on Earth can they be trusted to check-off medications?
> 
> I have done alot of things in my life-time, but stealing has never been one of them. I don't understand why someone would do something like that. If you want something bad enough, you work for it. You certainly do not steal it.
> 
> I would collect hard evidence backing your claim; and provide it--in private to your instructor; I am quite confident that they will take care of the situation.


I had my first littman stolen after I left it in a rig after my shift (really busy transport co.). No one "remembered" seeing it, and I never saw it again (it was even a hunter green one, not a black one).

a week later I found a Littmann Cardiology 2 in my truck, totally unmarked... I told my supervisor... he told me to hang onto it (he knew how ticked off I was about loosing my scope) and he would tell me if someone asked him about it. I was talking about loosing scopes with my partner a few weeks later, and it turned out that he had lost his scope... he described it, and I gave him his scope back... and then bought the DRG Cardiology.


----------



## MedicPrincess

I guess I have been lucky.  I have had my Master Cardiology for over a year now.  I have left it on truck after truck after truck...and it has not yet come up missing.

Maybe it has to do with the color....It is Purple!  Everyone knows its mine...Im the only one with a purple stethoscope, and to even further mark it as mine...it has a DNR band around it.  That somehow magically appeared after my first field intuabation of a patient I RSI'd and did CPR on...that turned out to have a DNR (someone "forgot" to notify the NH staff about it!).

And BTW....*Color does Matter!!!*    (hey...that is about the same color as my scope!!)


----------



## milhouse

well i asked around a lot about what scope to buy and everyone was talking about littman. kinda like how everyone is talking about on here well i dont remember what type it was but it was a popular one that most people buy. i paid i think 80 dollars for it. i hated the thing i couldnt even take a BP barely could hear lung and heart sounds. other students had another scope that i tried out once durning a wellness check up at the college that i vol. to help out with. and i tried it it was awesome i got the BP the first time. i could hear everything beautifully. and i asked were they got it from so i went to the store and checked it out it was only 19.99 a prestige medical scope. i bought it on the spot. and ive never had a problem with it. ive since given my littman scope to my 2 Y/O son (sorry guys if that offends you lol ) and he loves playing with it he'll put it on his ears and listen to his own heart (well that area) lol. 

so i would have to recommend the prestige medical its an awesome scope i think. but like some have said also get what works for you.


----------



## WLSC2008

*Littmann*

Hey,
     Everyone in my area use the Littmann Classic II S.E.


----------



## JPINFV

I use the Doctor's Research Group Symphony stethoscope. I've never had a problem with it and it's a good price ($35). The gel-filled earpieces didn't irritate my ears like the hard earpieces do and they come with some spiffy antimicrobal soft diaphrams (they need to be replaced weekly or else you'll lose sensitivity big time with them. They cost about $1.25 each if you buy the 50 pack).


----------



## Jeremy89

*Littmann Select*



firecoins said:


> you do not need an expensive scope.  I personally use a Littman Select.  I purchased mine from allheart.com for $39 which is cheap for that model. Allheart has low prices and I am not being paid to say that. But I should be.
> 
> Keep in mind scopes get lost and or stolen.  The more expensive, the faster it will happen.  You want a good scope that is easily replaceable when it happens.



I was looking at these old threads on stethoscopes and this one came up.  I checked out that allheart website....not too bad price wise.  One question though.  The Littmann Select is only a single headed stethoscope.  How do you compensate for the two heads?  Or is there a feature built in?  I read something about pressure and high and low pitched sounds.  Any elaboration would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## firecoins

Jeremy89 said:


> I was looking at these old threads on stethoscopes and this one came up.  I checked out that allheart website....not too bad price wise.  One question though.  The Littmann Select is only a single headed stethoscope.  How do you compensate for the two heads?  Or is there a feature built in?  I read something about pressure and high and low pitched sounds.  Any elaboration would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!



It depends on how hard you press. Its quite easy.


----------



## MEDIC140

*Best Stethoscope?*

*  I am new here, cool place to find.

I have always told my students and have had to remind myself that the best part about a stethoscope is what lies between the user's ears.

Having said that, I do have a Littman Cardiology II.

Frankly, a cheap ole sprague has worked well for me in a pinch.... not bad at $9.99, but cut it to about 18" instead of the 22" it normally comes in.

Regards,

Medic140*


----------



## daedalus

paccookie said:


> I think what you need depends on what you plan to go educationally.  If you're after a more advanced degree, get the more advanced stethoscope.  If all you want is the EMT, you might not need to spend so much money.  But if you have hearing deficits, you might NEED to spend the money (like my aforementioned partner).  If you can hear on a cheaper one, don't worry about it.  If you can't, that's a different story.  Yes, there are cheaper scopes out there than Littmanns, but you'd be hard-pressed to beat the quality.  I know there are other brands that are just as good, but they are going to be pricey too.  You do get what you pay for in this particular area.  I agree that you should stay away from the spragues.  I have one of those too and it's awful.  They're cheap, but again, you get what you pay for.



And knowledgeable EMT needs a good stethoscope just as a paramedic or nurse. If your serious about listening to lung sounds and/or learning about heart sounds, get a good one.


----------



## firecoins

MEDIC140 said:


> *  I have always told my students and have had to remind myself that the best part about a stethoscope is what lies between the user's ears.
> *



I always though hair was the best quality.


----------



## Short Bus

I had a Littman Cardio 3 for years until someone decided they needed it more than I did.  It was taken out of my car at my house.   7+ years in a truck and I never lost it, but out of my car was another story.  Anyway, I replaced with with a Master in the black edition.  I use my scope all of the time and I want a good one.  I tried the cheaper littmans, and I do not think they were near as good.  They were a lesser model then the classic IIs.  So, just because it has the name on there, does not mean it is the same.


----------



## bled12345

Ridryder911 said:


> A little hint although not in this thread, in regards to safety, stethoscopes makes great choking devices on medics
> 
> R/r911






I just wrap it up around itself and throw it in my side pant leg pocket.


----------



## mikeylikesit

I use the Littmann master classic II. Great scope that i picked up new for a discounted price at $75.00 serves me well and i like having only the one bell.


----------



## AlaskaEMT

I have the Littman Classic SE II.  It's my first real scope but I haven't used it enough to recommend it yet.


----------



## bassman1490

has anyone ever used either kila or bullzeye stethoscopes


----------



## fma08

mikeylikesit said:


> I use the Littmann master classic II. Great scope that i picked up new for a discounted price at $75.00 serves me well and i like having only the one bell.



ditto... aside from the fact i didnt quite get the discount, but hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## mycrofft

*'Scopes are like knives except they don't need sharpening (say what?)*

Yes, everyone has their favorite. Lemme weigh in:
1. First, I've used a second tier (one step above disposable) bright red (well, originally) scope with an eighteen inch tube since 1986, in the field, hospital and jail. It went to Saudi when I didn't. Now it's ugly and reddish and my name's inside the diaphragm. Not even the inmates will steal it. I use soft "mushroom" earpieces. For the level of work I do it is fine.
2. If you need to stow it, bend the tubing in half and stick it under your belt. If wearing pants with buttoning leg pockets, in those is OK too. On the neck is a safety hazard, they get lost, and look stereotypical (along with the holster carrying the haemostat, tetrasnips, little TK and a penlight).
3. Trouble hearing in the unit? Get your feet off the floor or the lower rail of the ambulance litter. If you gotta put your feet down on noisy surfaces, wear cushy socks and/or crepe soles. Cram in those mushroom earpieces, and
 l-i-s-t-e-n. When your partner is listening, quiet up, and ask for the same back.


----------



## T1medic

I just got my Littmann Master Cardiology and so far I can't complain. You can hear a frog fart from a mile away. Ive only used it on my family members because the Brown truck got here after my shift last night but I will be taking nothing but maually BP's on the truck now. I usually just trust the auto if it seems right or matches the trending in the nurses paperwork. I really dont like the auto though but would rather trust it than not get anything since i cant hear anything out of the cheap spragues on the trucks. S


----------



## mikeylikesit

want2savelives said:


> I just got my Littmann Master Cardiology and so far I can't complain. You can hear a frog fart from a mile away. Ive only used it on my family members because the Brown truck got here after my shift last night but I will be taking nothing but maually BP's on the truck now. I usually just trust the auto if it seems right or matches the trending in the nurses paperwork. I really dont like the auto though but would rather trust it than not get anything since i cant hear anything out of the cheap spragues on the trucks. S


 you can't hear anything out of the cheap ones???ahhhh. hopefully its just do to a hearing problema dn not the fact that you don't know what you're listening for. hopefully now though you can hear all five sounds of the BP.


----------



## Medic9

Jon said:


> You can also look on eBay... there are always washed out med students who are trying to convert their scopes into cash.
> 
> I wouldn't pay more than 50-60 bucks... you don't need more than a low-end littman. Just stay away from the sprague scopes (2 tubes clamped together) they have lots of noise artifact.



Not only the noise issue but those clamps have a way of pulling out the hair on the back of your neck (bad habit to get into :blush:, safety issues). I have a Littman, got it from Allheart.com, great price!! Also you can get replacement tubing if yours get damaged. I am lucky enough to lwork in a nagency where theft isn't a problem but my scope is lavender, too easy to identify.


----------



## T1medic

mikeylikesit said:


> you can't hear anything out of the cheap ones???ahhhh. hopefully its just do to a hearing problema dn not the fact that you don't know what you're listening for. hopefully now though you can hear all five sounds of the BP.



no, i can hear somewhat with the cheapos, but with all the ambient background noise its difficult.


----------



## emtashleyb

I also have a littman classic se II. I lose it even though my husband likes to play around with it it still works I can hear things clear as day. Its easy to clean too not too sure how much it was it was a gift from my father for graduating the emt class but its a damn good stethoscope


----------



## Getalife

*Stethoscope Review*

There is a stethoscope review online. They tested 12 different stethoscopes on human volunteers and using acoustic test equipment. They tested them for loudness, clarity, and freedom from external noise interference. The stethoscopes tested include many of the models mentioned in this forum such as the Littmann Classic II SE, Littmann cardiology III, DRG, Welch Allen, cheapo nursing stethoscope, cheapo sprague rappaport, etc. Not surprisingly the Littmann Cardiology 3 was rated top stethoscope. All of the Littmann scopes rated highly. But one of the cheapo Sprague rappaports came in second, and would have beaten out the Littman Cardiology III for sound quality except for problems with external noise interference. 

http://www.forusdocs.com/reviews/Acoustic_Stethoscope_Review.htm


----------



## MikeRi24

I use a Litmann Classic II SE. simple, yet does a great job!


----------



## PNWMedic

*You get what you pay for...*

My advice is the golden rule of you get what you pay for, go cheap and your gonna get low quality go medium-expensive and your gonna get good quality. Myself I have an Adscope and a Littmann Cardio, both of which are great scopes. It's kind of a funny story of how I got em, they were given to me by a friend of mine that was an Army paramedic, and he told me this one "the adscope" is your trauma/messy scope for those blood everywhere vommiting pt's, and this one "the littmann cardio" is your nice scope for clinicals and clinic work... but all in all they are both great scopes, and I would reccommend both of them.


----------



## keith10247

Good Afternoon All,

First of all, I appreciate all of the knowledge that is being shared in this thread!  I do have a question about selecting a scope for myself.  I sometimes get tremors in my hands, mostly in nervous situations and when I have had a lot of caffeine.  Because of the tremors, I find it a little more difficult to hear.  I can hear decently but not as well as I would like to, since there is a little more noise to cancel out.  I use an ADC right now...Do you think it would it be beneficial for me to go with a single bell or are there any other recommendations you have?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KEVD18

buy the best scope you can afford that is consistant with your level of certification/licensure.

i.e. basics dont need master cardiology scope.


----------



## Dominion

I recieved a Cardiology III for Christmas from my wife, I like it but I get noise from my surroundings in it all the time.  If I'm using it in the back of the truck I have to shut off the power in the back to hear sometimes, going 3 makes it just that much more fun to try and hear something.  I really liked one of the medics I work with, he has bad hearing and uses a Littman amplified scope, it had really good sound and did a decent job at keeping ambient noise out.  Just so expensive


----------



## TransportJockey

Has anyone had any experience with Ultrascopes in the field? I've used a friends on a clinical shift in facility, but have never heard how they work in the truck.


----------



## T1medic

KEVD18 said:


> buy the best scope you can afford that is consistant with your level of certification/licensure.
> 
> i.e. basics dont need master cardiology scope.



Not to stir up anything but if a basic doesn't mind paying for one it's not a bad idea to invest in one. first if you plan on advanncing to  paramedic, as I do, then you already have a great piece of equipement to start with and a basic you still rely on manual BP's, sometimes if not all the time,so why not have a better piece of accoustical equipement, just because you don't have the training and skills why settle for sub-par equipement. Breath sounds are equally important for the basic as well. I have been o many BLS calls where I eeded to listen to breath sounds. I do agree to buy the best you can afford and a master cardiology is not necessarily required, but it doesn't hurt to have one if possible. I would definately noyt just settle for one of the cheap spragues, the ambient noise is awful and the two external tube design just has two much noise from rubbing together.


----------



## Sasha

I use a lightweight Littman. I did a bunch of the $15 dollar sprauge scopes, but they break easily and I am not gentle, and in the end I paid more for the $15 dollar ones than I would have with a Littman before I switched. I've had my Littman for about a year now and it has yet to let me down.

DO NOT LEAVE IT ON YOUR REAR VIEW MIRROR. The sun eats through the tubing! Learned that with $15 scope number 2 and 5. 

My class is required to carry our own scope, pen light, watch with a second hand and trauma shears (get the ones that can cut pennies. Endless amusement when you're bored in class.) I bought bulk pens and flash cards from Sams Club. You will write your arm off and flash cards will be your best friend. Get a notebook to keep all your student awards and licensure information in, and page protectors to keep it nice. High lighters are a good thing to have. A BIG ring for your flash cards, preferabbly attached to your keychain or belt loop. A good pair of boots is a good idea, I learned that after I stepped in a puddle of blood in black skid proof restaurant shoes and blood seeped into my socks. 

Helpful things to have on clinical is pocket sized note pads to write down info for SOAPs, extra pens, your own plastic tape (slide it on your stethescope and its like your own dispenser.). 

Also it's helpful to grab a few pairs of gloves when you start your clinical and shove them in your pocket, that way you're never scrambling for a pair when you need them, especially if you wear an "odd" size. I wear small gloves, always hard to find when you really need them, same thing with a friend who wears XL gloves.

And remember one thing, I know this is a little off topic but a cell phone is NOT required equipment for clinicals! They are nothing but trouble, in my experience and you shouldnt be focused on them anyway. I always manage to undo the keylock while moving and usually call people or take the ringer off silent, all while in my pocket and I haven't touched it. Nothing more embarrassing then being with a patient and all of a sudden your cell phone starts playing "Hakuna Matata"


----------



## Ridryder911

My recommendation for Basics on a stethoscope is to purchase one of the cheapest models available. You are not going to be able to detect murmurs, clicks, gallops, split sounds.. yet again, you won't know that anyway. 

When you get into cardiology portion of the Paramedic school, then purchase a high quality one for clinical settings or for your graduation gift. That is what I did. I purchased a Master Cardiology as a gift to myself and paid >$200 for it 28 years ago and still have it and it still works fine. 

Remember my saying in regards to  stethoscopes: 
_"It is not so much what you place in your ears, rather it is what is in between them"_


----------



## Sasha

Ridryder911 said:


> My recommendation for Basics on a stethoscope is to purchase one of the cheapest models available. You are not going to be able to detect murmurs, clicks, gallops, split sounds.. yet again, you won't know that anyway.
> 
> When you get into cardiology portion of the Paramedic school, then purchase a high quality one for clinical settings or for your graduation gift. That is what I did. I purchased a Master Cardiology as a gift to myself and paid >$200 for it 28 years ago and still have it and it still works fine.
> 
> Remember my saying in regards to  stethoscopes:
> _"It is not so much what you place in your ears, rather it is what is in between them"_



I agree that a basic doesn't need a high end stethescope but if they know they want to further pursue their education it's a little bit more practical to just buy a great one right off the bat that will take you through EMT and Medic school.


----------



## Sasha

And yes, Rid, I'm stalking you. I like reading your posts


----------



## Sasha

How depressing. This is the stethescope I use http://allheart.com/littmannlwt.html (mines maroon, matches my school shirt!)
I overpaid $32 for it!


----------



## mikie

I have the same one.  I'm pretty happy with it!  Lung sounds are much easier to hear (as opposed to our cheap spragues on the rig).  still not the best.    Though I often find it harder to take BPs in some situations.  Perhaps, being more sensitive, acoustically, little bumps (in the road) and movements of the scope make it more of a challenge.


----------



## Sasha

Im pretty satisified with it too, Im just dissapointed I paid over $70 when its being listed as $40, and that was with a student discount. Although reading this thread and browsing allheart.com Im starting to wonder if I should spend the money I saved for a new phone on a nifty new stethescope.

Hmmmm... Phone... scope.. Phone...scope....Decisions decisions!


----------



## Shaggy

Hello!
I am new here, I am from Austria, Europe, so please excuse my bad english in the first place.
I us a Littmann Classic II S.E. for a few years now, I am really happy with it. 
It is really true: the higher the price for a stethoscope the better the quality of what you hear.
Shaggy


----------



## FTRPO

I just bought a Kila the other day. Single head since that was recommended to me through prior posts. It is my first scope but it seems to be nice. It is heavy, the ear pieces are comfortable, and it feels like a quality scope. It was only $40 and it was here in 2 days.


----------



## Micro_87

All i know is that i regret buying a double tubed scope....but it works for now, when i get money to spend ill go buy a littman


----------



## Shishkabob

I bought a Littmann Select when class started, and never regretted it.  Love that thing.


----------



## HereToLearn

On our last full arrest we had a Medic show up with a Littmann Electronic Stethoscope! I rode with them to the ER doing chest compressions in the back of the rig. After the call he let me check it out. That thing was awesome! He said he got it as a present!!! B) Pricey, but awesome!


----------



## Stewart1990

I use an Omron. It was a cheap pharmacy find at 4.95. clear sounds, high sensitivity ( a double edged sword), but the ear pieces are painful after a while.


----------



## syd

I just got a Littman Classic II S.E. courtesy of the FD I volunteer for.  I love it. It was really clear to me the other night when my wife (who has no medical training) put 'em on and listened to our 3 year old and said "Wow I can hear hear her breathing with these!!!"  She had listened before with my old scope (A middle of the road ADC, which I didn't think was so bad, 'til I tried the Littman) and couldn't discern the different sounds...


----------



## exodus

syd said:


> I just got a Littman Classic II S.E. courtesy of the FD I volunteer for.  I love it. It was really clear to me the other night when my wife (who has no medical training) put 'em on and listened to our 3 year old and said "Wow I can hear hear her breathing with these!!!"  She had listened before with my old scope (A middle of the road ADC, which I didn't think was so bad, 'til I tried the Littman) and couldn't discern the different sounds...



That's the kind I'm thinking of getting, the black edition though.


----------



## WannaBeFlight

So other than the stethescopes, what else do you suggest before starting my paramedic classes this summer? Pen light, shears etc...? Thanks a bunch ahead of time. :blush:


----------



## BossyCow

WannaBeFlight said:


> So other than the stethescopes, what else do you suggest before starting my paramedic classes this summer? Pen light, shears etc...? Thanks a bunch ahead of time. :blush:



The mega pack of index cards for making flash cards. Tape recorder for taping lectures. A really good, sturdy pair of comfortable shoes.


----------



## Jeremy89

http://www.emtlife.com/search.php?searchid=716259

please, thanks....


----------



## WannaBeFlight

I just purchased my Littmann Classic II SE ... its raspberry and so chic looking.


----------



## exodus

WannaBeFlight said:


> I just purchased my Littmann Classic II SE ... its raspberry and so chic looking.



You shoulds got the Littmann MASTERS Classic II SE.. That's the one I got, i love the single diaphragm


----------



## Sasha

> So other than the stethescopes, what else do you suggest before starting my paramedic classes this summer? Pen light, shears etc...? Thanks a bunch ahead of time.



Advil.

10chars


----------



## EDAC

I just got mine for labs last week, the Littmann Classic II S.E. I told the gentleman at the shop I was a student and he gave me $10.00 off, so it cost me $61.00 + tax. We were in lab and many of the other students had the Walmart or local Pharmacy brands, we switched around and tried each others out. Everyone who used my Littmann who did not have one, said they could tell the difference right away. The sounds were clearer, and more definitive than the bargain brand. I got the Littmann because the instructor recommended it and I am glad I did.


----------



## Dominion

I picked up a good quality scope when I first started EMS in 2006.  Fast forward to today and I still have that scope (A cardiology 3 I 'think').  I've kept my eye on it, not left it in the trucks, etc.  It still works and looks as good as it did the first day I got it.

Invest the money and take care of it and it will last a long time.  I'd love to get ahold of one of the electronic ones and test them out just to see if there is much of a difference.  I have a friend who swears by them but he has a thing for letting anyone use his scope.


----------



## Meursault

I'm quite fond of my SEARCH model. When I have to deal with a THREAD NECROMANCY, it makes the whole WHY ARE THERE TWO THREADS WITH NEARLY THE SAME TITLE ABOUT A TOPIC THAT'S BEEN DISCUSSED AT LENGTH much easier. I only wish someone had told me about this in A STICKIED THREAD THAT TAKES THE TIME TO ANSWER QUESTIONS LIKE THIS.


----------



## AJ Hidell

I was thinking earlier today that there is probably a "Stethoscopes" thread in every category on this forum.  It sure looks like it.


----------



## Dominion

AJ Hidell said:


> I was thinking earlier today that there is probably a "Stethoscopes" thread in every category on this forum.  It sure looks like it.



There are three things I can count on. Death, taxes, and getting an email notification of a reply in the thread "Stethoscope" atleast once a week 

BUT this thread will be the most dug up thread ever


----------



## medic417

AJ Hidell said:


> I was thinking earlier today that there is probably a "Stethoscopes" thread in every category on this forum.  It sure looks like it.



Yup makes me think search doesn't work for new people.  Perhaps the mods could check into making search available as soon as you join to stop all these duplicate topics so close together.


----------



## WannaBeFlight

exodus said:


> You shoulds got the Littmann MASTERS Classic II SE.. That's the one I got, i love the single diaphragm



This one has a single diaphram, but you can put one on it if you please. I had spent an afternoon trying out a couple of my doctors steths, classic and cardiology. The cardiology is great, but a little too heavy for me. The classic had just as good as the cardiologies acoustics to me. Plus half the price. Win win if you ask me.


----------



## WannaBeFlight

medic417 said:


> Yup makes me think search doesn't work for new people.  Perhaps the mods could check into making search available as soon as you join to stop all these duplicate topics so close together.



Actually, search is how I found this thread and alot of the others I read. More specific that way.


----------



## WannaBeFlight

EDAC said:


> I just got mine for labs last week, the Littmann Classic II S.E. I told the gentleman at the shop I was a student and he gave me $10.00 off, so it cost me $61.00 + tax. We were in lab and many of the other students had the Walmart or local Pharmacy brands, we switched around and tried each others out. Everyone who used my Littmann who did not have one, said they could tell the difference right away. The sounds were clearer, and more definitive than the bargain brand. I got the Littmann because the instructor recommended it and I am glad I did.



I got my off the internet, free engraving, $63.99 color of my choice and cheap shipping! Yours is a great find too. I like being able to get it engraved.


----------



## AJ Hidell

WannaBeFlight said:


> This one has a single diaphram, but you can put one on it if you please.


Huh?



> I had spent an afternoon trying out a couple of my doctors steths, classic and cardiology. The cardiology is great, but a little too heavy for me. The classic had just as good as the cardiologies acoustics to me.


Did you try them out in the back of a moving ambulance?  Did you try them out in the middle of the street with a diesel ambulance and two diesel fire trucks idling nearby?  If you had, you would have quickly seen the difference.  There is a reason the cardiology is so heavy.


----------



## WannaBeFlight

AJ Hidell said:


> Huh?
> 
> The select gives you the option to put a diaphram on the smaller "pediatric side" if you want too.
> 
> 
> Did you try them out in the back of a moving ambulance?  Did you try them out in the middle of the street with a diesel ambulance and two diesel fire trucks idling nearby?  If you had, you would have quickly seen the difference.  There is a reason the cardiology is so heavy.



Never used it around or in an ambulance, but used it plenty with little kids fighting you just to get their vitals and thats more than enough background noise for me to see how good it is. Screaming at the top of their lungs, crying, rapid and heavy breathing. Normal day for me.  haha!


----------



## AJ Hidell

WannaBeFlight said:


> The select gives you the option to put a diaphram on the smaller "pediatric side" if you want too.


Ah, okay.  Regardless of how many diaphragms it has, it still suffers the problems inherent to all dual head stethoscopes, which is that it is noisier than a single head of similar quality.  It's just like your ears:  If you plug one ear with your finger, you can still hear somewhat through it.  And that's the problem with a dual-head.  The unused head still lets in noise.



> Never used it around or in an ambulance, but used it plenty with little kids fighting you just to get their vitals and thats more than enough background noise for me to see how good it is. Screaming at the top of their lungs, crying, rapid and heavy breathing. Normal day for me.  haha!


LOL!  I feel your pain!  Peds is my specialty.  But seriously, a single head stethoscope -- especially one with the thick, dual lumen, Cardiology type tubing -- is noticeably better at cancelling ambient noise than a single head with normal tubing.  And low frequencies (road noise and adults talking) is where that noise cancelling is most noticeable.  There really isn't much you can do about high frequency noise like kids screaming.  That's why pedi scopes aren't made in a cardiology style design.


----------



## cprguys

*welch allyn*

I am partial to welch allyn stethoscopes.  That doesn't mean that is what you need.  I would start out with a cheap stethoscope for class especially.  You don't need someone walking off with yours.


----------



## WannaBeFlight

cprguys said:


> I am partial to welch allyn stethoscopes.  That doesn't mean that is what you need.  I would start out with a cheap stethoscope for class especially.  You don't need someone walking off with yours.



I am seriously having a hard time believing that someone would actually steal someone elses stethoscope, ecspecially someone in your class. I have seen many statements about it just couldn't fathom a grown adult doing that. If people like that can't be trusted in class, what are they going to take from a rig? Unreal... I ordered mine last week and had my name engraved on it, plus its raspberry pink, a little more noticable than the normla black ones people get.   :unsure:


----------



## MMiz

WannaBeFlight said:


> I am seriously having a hard time believing that someone would actually steal someone elses stethoscope, ecspecially someone in your class. I have seen many statements about it just couldn't fathom a grown adult doing that. If people like that can't be trusted in class, what are they going to take from a rig? Unreal... I ordered mine last week and had my name engraved on it, plus its raspberry pink, a little more noticable than the normla black ones people get.   :unsure:


I've had a few partners have their stethoscopes stolen by other coworkers, usually due to some feud or conflict.


----------



## el Murpharino

WannaBeFlight said:


> If people like that can't be trusted in class, what are they going to take from a rig?



How about credit cards, money, SSN's, drugs, feet (yes, a foot)...etc.  With the prerequisite requirements for being an EMT/paramedic being so low, you will inevitably have some scumbags fall through the cracks....so yes, I would be a little worried about an above-average stethoscope being yoinked...  

Here's some links to stories where medics/EMT's got some sticky fingers:

http://www.wcnc.com/news/topstories/stories/wcnc-081808-krg-lincoln.e357608.html

http://consumerist.com/5020803/para...from-patient-goes-on-shopping-spree-at-target

http://weblogs.sun-sentinel.com/news/specials/weirdflorida/blog/2008/11/paramedic_accused_of_stealing_3.html

http://www.venturacountystar.com/news/2008/oct/06/paramedic-supervisor-suspected-stealing-drugs/

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/campbell-firefighter-ambulance-2011877-scenes-angeles

http://www.tampabay.com/news/publicsafety/crime/article883259.ece

This one was stealing Etomidate out of her own rig:  http://www.firerescue1.com/fire-ems/articles/288908-Wash-fire-department-paramedic-allegedly-stole-drugs/

Here's the foot stealer:  http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1821205/firefighter_steals_severed_foot_from_crash_scene_sept_2008/

It's not just in America, either  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/derbyshire/6705261.stm


----------



## WannaBeFlight

Unreal, those are some crazy stories. That just goes further into people not being able to trust the ones who have vowed to help them...Not good! I will make sure to keep a close eye on my belongings. Thanks.


----------



## Treeemt

*keep your eyes peeled*

wow, this is my first post and I start here. I will be going to government ran organization soon , but past 4 mths been doing private ambulance and I was starting to form opinions about how generally people are in this business, knowing that in a professional atmosphere, you get better results. 

I work in a environment that's cutthroat attitude and I can't wait for the real EMS crowd , I'm sure there will be lots less people to worry about taking your gear. 

Anyhow since this post started with stethascopes, I will say my little sis just handed me a master cardiology, littmann, and I only hope to hang on to it as long as possible in this crazy world.

Thanks for having this wonderful site folks.


----------



## Ridryder911

Treeemt said:


> .
> 
> I work in a environment that's cutthroat attitude and I can't wait for the real EMS crowd , I'm sure there will be lots less people to worry about taking your gear.
> 
> .



Ever notice that even Cops have locks on their lockers? 

R/r 911


----------



## Dominion

I have first hand experience with this, I had a scope that I would put into my bag when I was done with it.  that's what I always do, unless I am going to be doing a double it stays in my bag.  We had a student onboard who had watched me remove and replace me scope from that bag all day long, and he kept complaining about having to use the service provided scopes (you know the ones, they're like 3$ for a bag of 50).  I have a thing about letting people I don't know REALLY well use my scope (I let my wife, my partner, and a couple friends use it, that's about it).  

We were packing up leaving and the last thing I do every night is check my bag for all my stuff.  I usually bring my books, laptop or my PSP, scope, etc.  Low and behold my scope is missing, so I search around the truck and think the only logical conclusion is that I left it at a hospital.  Crap, so I go and clock out, while I'm clocking out I see the student we had talking to some other students waiting to go back out on a truck and I see the bell of my scope sticking out from his pants pocket.  I retrieve my scope and off to the supervisors I go.  He was fired that night.

He claimed that he thought it was the trucks scope, which wasn't the right thing to say either because either way htye were going to fire him for stealing my scope or stealing a company scope 

I talked to some of his other classmates and they told me that he somehow would end up with things on him that belonged to other people but seemed to always have a story, they never wanted to rat on him because of some class bonding thing and that they were afraid of getting labeled as a snitch by the people already working on the streets.

There was also a big deal about a guy stealing SSN's and credit cards about 8 months ago, he supposedly was writing them down in his calss notebook, and lent it to another medic student to study a chapter.  That other student was flipping through looking for it and found this section of hundreds of SSN's and credit card numbers.


----------



## AJ Hidell

Dominion said:


> He was fired that night.


Fired from what?

Your agency pays students?  :unsure:


----------



## Dominion

AJ Hidell said:


> Fired from what?
> 
> Your agency pays students?  :unsure:



Yep, students are paid min. wage till on the streets.


----------



## Ridryder911

AJ Hidell said:


> Fired from what?
> 
> Your agency pays students?  :unsure:



Actually, that is the "norm" in many places of having indentured students, so that they are in debt to their employeer. 

R/r 911


----------



## pfmedic

I think buying an expensive scope is important. However, I recommend NOT buying a Littman because its like parking a Ferrari in the ghetto. Someone will steal it and you will be out of luck. Instead buy a prestige medical high-end scope. You will hear all the good stuff and it probably wont get stolen if you leave it in the rig after work because its not a littman... as ridiculous as it sounds. 

On a slightly different note, superglue your earpieces on and they wont come off until you want them to.


----------



## timmy84

In the hospital it is usually an MD that ends up with the scope that is not theirs...  Anyway I have always managed with a cheap "disposable" scope for taking blood pressures as a CNA.  One of the nurses on the floor recently gave me his Littmann Master Classic scope he had used for a few weeks before he bought himself a master cardiology.  I really like it, it is much more comfortable in my ears.  I brought it with me to class and the first thing I was told by the instructor... "get your name engraved on it".  Kind of ominous.  I think I might keep it to the side until I need it... my little yellow guy has always been good to me.  The sprague type I got in class has been fine too  but it is king of clunky!  I figure for a basic the cheap scope will do until P school.


----------



## hunter223

anybody try the thinlabs scope?


----------



## Cory

I think if God had a stethoscope, this would be it


----------



## exodus

Cory said:


> I think if God had a stethoscope, this would be it



That's like the ones on Nurse Jackie


----------



## timmy84

Cory said:


> I think if God had a stethoscope, this would be it



Just used one for the first time today.  Excellent sound quality, but don't scrape the diaphragm across clothing while listening to a chest... OUCH!


----------



## medic417

Started 12-23-07 and last post 7-21-09.


----------



## Fox800

I carry a Littmann Cardiology III, with the adult and pediatric heads. I like it a lot. Littmann seems to dominate among personally-owned scopes at my agency. I've heard good things about Ultrascopes but never tried one. They look pretty cool with the hand-painted artwork.


----------



## Seaglass

Does anyone know much about Ultrascopes? From the little I can dig up, the few people who have them seem to be happy, but I've never actually seen one, let alone been able to try it. Does the whole head-switching thing work well? And do people take you seriously if you use something that looks that much like a glittery refrigerator magnet? 

If it helps, it would be a present for a nursing student, who plans on working with peds. I'd consider getting one for myself someday if they're good tools in addition to being unique and pretty, but I'm happy with what I have for now.


----------



## denverfiremedic

personal opinion: there all the same if you use a litmen cardiology II or III in the field or anything close to that your trying to show off, my father in law is a cardio vascular surgeon and that is what he uses.. I'll admit a few years back I went out and bought an expensive stethoscope , and it was the worst investment Ive made, wish I woulda bought a better pair of boots! i guarantee if you are listing that close to the heart in the field and you roll up in the HP trying to throw out some diagnoses everyone in the ED will think A your stupid and B your not focusing on the problems that your trained and able to do something about in the field.. If you know how to use one there all good the biggest difference is comfort .. just my thoughts and what Ive learned so know need for smart commits !


----------



## DV_EMT

question.... litmann master classic... any good for getting rid of road niose because it doesn't have the back bevel?


----------



## EMTSTRONG

*Littman cardiology - period*

Littman cardiology - period


----------



## EMSLaw

DV_EMT said:


> question.... litmann master classic... any good for getting rid of road niose because it doesn't have the back bevel?



Any of the pricier Litmanns with the dual lumen tubing will cut down on the road noise.  They're expensive, but worth it, IMHO.  But plenty of people will tell you the $14.99 "nurses" scope is good enough, too, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## Seaglass

Quick question... anyone know the differences between Littmann Cardiology II & III? Or even what a Cardio II looks like, as Google keeps giving me Cardio IIIs when I search? Just curious... people I ask keep telling me to get a II, but I don't know that I've actually seen one, come to think of it. Everyone I've noticed uses IIIs or II SEs (which is what I currently use).


----------



## ATL-MEDIC

I use a Littmann Master Cardiology.

Any pointers to reduce road noise?


----------



## rescue99

ATL-MEDIC said:


> I use a Littmann Master Cardiology.
> 
> Any pointers to reduce road noise?



Lift a toe off the floor or prop a foot on the bottom cot rail.


----------



## gicts

:blush:


Can anyone ID the stethoscope I have? They are both Littmanns. The one on the left is a Select. The one on the right is only marked "Littmann 3M Made in the USA". It looks very very similar to the select except it is made from metal instead of plastic. I've spent hours looking for something else similar and can't seem to find a match. It appears halfway close to the Master Classic II but is undoubtedly different. Did they ever make a Master Classic I?


----------



## ATL-MEDIC

I could be a peds master classic or a counterfeit Littmann! :beerchug: Oh my! Contact Littmann and ask them directly. Does it have a serial number on the bell?


----------



## gicts

ATL-MEDIC said:


> I could be a peds master classic or a counterfeit Littmann! :beerchug: Oh my! Contact Littmann and ask them directly. Does it have a serial number on the bell?



Awww man! Nope, no serial number or anyway to identify it! I didn't consider a fraud since it appears pretty well built and works well. If so they really took their time on it.


----------



## Mex EMT-I

Ok.

Littmann.

Thats it.

Everybody says: "Dont buy a littmann it will get stolen" and nevertheless everybody has a litmmann. 

I think that besides a good stethoscope you also need a good pair of boots, good scissors, a small lamp that can be beaten up and a descent notepad or something to write on.


----------



## EMTSTRONG

Mex EMT-I said:


> Ok.
> 
> Littmann.
> 
> Thats it.
> 
> Everybody says: "Dont buy a littmann it will get stolen" and nevertheless everybody has a litmmann.
> 
> I think that besides a good stethoscope you also need a good pair of boots, good scissors, a small lamp that can be beaten up and a descent notepad or something to write on.




That's interesting.  We are working on a new device to keep your littmann from being stolen.  It's not available yet though.  I also agree with the scissor comment.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life

EMTSTRONG said:


> That's interesting.   I also agree with the scissor comment.


h34r:


----------



## Mex EMT-I

Hey, has anybody tried out the "Big shars"

http://www.bigshears.com

Those are really expensive and i want to know if someone has used them. And their experience.


----------



## reaper

Not worth the money!


----------



## jjesusfreak01

Just found out that my EMT-B class has Omron Sprague scopes as our practice scopes. Seem somewhat cheap, but apparently they aren't that bad.

http://www.forusdocs.com/reviews/Acoustic_Stethoscope_Review_page7.htm

Edit: I was hoping they would have been rated poorly, because then I could have blamed my problems on the scope, but alas, I just need more practice.


----------



## EMT-IT753

*I must be the odd one out.....*

I have and use a Littman 3100 and wouldnt use any thing cheaper than that. Of course I do have hearing loss so the run of the mill scope just doesn't cut it for me. 
I also wear hearing aids and when I use the scope I have to take one hearing aid out really quick and listen to what I need and then slip the aid back in.
I am currently an EMT-IT and start the paramedic program in the Fall so I can justify spending the cash for a quality scope that is amplified.


----------



## 8jimi8

EMT-IT753 said:


> I have and use a Littman 3100 and wouldnt use any thing cheaper than that. Of course I do have hearing loss so the run of the mill scope just doesn't cut it for me.
> I also wear hearing aids and when I use the scope I have to take one hearing aid out really quick and listen to what I need and then slip the aid back in.
> I am currently an EMT-IT and start the paramedic program in the Fall so I can justify spending the cash for a quality scope that is amplified.



i am also enjoying my littman 3100.  very comfortable and  freaking awesome for listening to diminished anything.


----------



## LonghornMedic

Mex EMT-I said:


> Hey, has anybody tried out the "Big shars"
> 
> http://www.bigshears.com
> 
> Those are really expensive and i want to know if someone has used them. And their experience.


 
I've used these shears for 8 years. Super sharp and will cut through clothes without even having to open and close the action. The down side to them is they won't cut through things like plastic zip ties used by police. So I always carry a cheap $2 pair of scissors too. You can find them for less than that website you posted.

As fas as stethoscopes, Littmann is one only choice. I've used the same ones for 8 years also and have never had them stolen, but I don't leave them laying around either.


----------



## jjesusfreak01

*Ebay*

I think I just bought a used master cardiology off of ebay for $66 shipped. I'm fairly happy with myself at the moment.


----------



## clibb

I got the Littmann Cardiology III stethoscope for "graduating" EMT class from my parents. I love this stethoscope. Really let's me practice listening to different breath sounds and heart beats. It's really good for peds too because the bell doesn't get cold. I would give this 9/10. Littmann really hooked me up with engraving and a name tag on the stethoscope. 
Hopefully I will be using this stethoscope for the next 20 some years and for med school. My medic tried mine on during a call and loves them. He'll be getting his for Christmas from his wife 


MAKE SURE TO GET THE STETHOSCOPE ENGRAVED BECAUSE YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN SOMEONE ELSE THINKS IT'S THEIRS OR STEALS YOURS. THIS IS A GOOD WAY TO PROVE IT'S YOURS!
^^^ In caps, so now you can't say that I told you so. The extra $5-$10 is worth it.


----------



## Amber2313

Like a few others, I have a Littmann 3100. My situation's a little different. My boss bought it for my 18th birthday right before I took my EMT-B written. I struggle to hear everything in a cheap steth, but not a big enough deal to buy a 3100. Anyway... I love the darn thing. Never had issues with it being stolen. I keep my eye on it not to misplace it, but I left it in our day room once and it was returned to me that night. 
Currently, I'm in college only working on a rig when I can make it home, so my boyfriend, an EMT-A uses it. I might have to fight him for it when I get out of school. lol. He likes it more than me!


----------



## WolfmanHarris

I use a Littman Cardiology. Black edition (entirely black; bell, ear pieces) and engraved with my name. My wife got it for me as a birthday gift. Great steth! I loved my old cheap Litman lightweight, but this one is so nice.

However, you don't want to lose an expensive stethoscope. I lost mine three times within two months of getting it. Rushing out of the truck after a late call. Switching trucks on an ALS intercept. Even putting it down while on the phone with dispatch. Finally I had to adopt a personal rule: the steth is either on my neck, on top of my boots and belt (when sleeping) or back in its box between shifts. I've become a little obsessive, but it was the only way. You can't be so cavalier and careless like you can with a cheap practically disposable one.


----------



## jjesusfreak01

Just got my used Master Cardiology in the mail. Turns out it needs a new diaphragm and rim assembly and new earpieces, but that's just $20 on top of the $66 I spent for the scope (so about $87 total), and everything else is in great condition. I'm pretty psyched, it's going to be total overkill for working as an EMT, but I was going to buy a Master Classic, and it would have been about the same price. I've got an original lightweight (not one of the weird-shaped new ones) as a backup just in case. I'll let everyone know how it works in the field for me.


----------



## rwik123

ems.amber911 said:


> Like a few others, I have a Littmann 3100. My situation's a little different. My boss bought it for my 18th birthday right before I took my EMT-B written. I struggle to hear everything in a cheap steth, but not a big enough deal to buy a 3100. Anyway... I love the darn thing. Never had issues with it being stolen. I keep my eye on it not to misplace it, but I left it in our day room once and it was returned to me that night.
> Currently, I'm in college only working on a rig when I can make it home, so my boyfriend, an EMT-A uses it. I might have to fight him for it when I get out of school. lol. He likes it more than me!



You seriously need an electronic stethoscope with recording capabilities to identify sounds you will never need to know?

I'd chuckle if I saw an emt with a 3100.


----------



## Medic2409

Concerning the Ultrascopes.  I was bought one for Christmas a few years ago just before going into Medic school.  I liked it a lot in my hospital rotations.  Yes, you can hear a heartbeat through a multi-folded towel.  However, when out on the truck I decided that it was not practical.  The head is just to big to tuck under a BP cuff like I like to do, and it picks up far too much ambient noise.  So, IMHO, inside building, relatively quiet area, no idling diesels or other road noise, and it's pretty good.  For working the streets I prefer my Littman Classic II SE.


----------



## goose6605

*Problems Ordering from MY Stethoscope.com*

Hi everyone, I am posting this to let everyone know not to use mystethoscope.com to purchase anything! They have the worst customer service that i have ever encountered! I ordered a stethoscope from them and they billed me the same day but it took over a month and a half to receive the product! I tried to contact their customer service multiple times and always got a voicemail and they never replied to it! I sent them countless emails too! We never got a confirmation email or anything along those lines! I am just letting everyone else out in the EMS community know to go to a different company to purchase your stethoscopes!


----------



## TransportJockey

Medic2409 said:


> Concerning the Ultrascopes.  I was bought one for Christmas a few years ago just before going into Medic school.  I liked it a lot in my hospital rotations.  Yes, you can hear a heartbeat through a multi-folded towel.  However, when out on the truck I decided that it was not practical.  The head is just to big to tuck under a BP cuff like I like to do, and it picks up far too much ambient noise.  So, IMHO, inside building, relatively quiet area, no idling diesels or other road noise, and it's pretty good.  For working the streets I prefer my Littman Classic II SE.


Even if it fit, you're not supposed to tuck it under a BP cuff. That pressure will cut off all sound so you won't hear anything. It's a pressure sensitive head, remember? ANd actually tucking the head of hte scope under the cuff is bad form to begin with.
I have used my Ultrascope on a very loud medium duty bus that this service uses and love it even more  Once I go pick up the 3100 tomorrow though I'll start the trial of that


----------



## nemedic

I use a Black Edition Master Cardiology. Got it from Medisave.net for $199, including shipping and having my name engraved on the head. Shipping was great. Ordered it On a Tuesday afternoon, had it in hand noon on Wednesday. Sound quality is great. Tested it under simulated noise conditions by checking BPs next to a BRT idling. While I could still hear some, it was leaps and bounds over the spragues and fisher price scopes my company provide


----------



## iacuras

There's been a lot of talk about Littmann's on this thread, but what about other brands. I'm currently looking into getting a new scope, and was wondering what people have heard about the Welch Allyn's and DRG's. Thanks.


----------



## palmer1121

I have an all heart cardiology edition scope and it is great for me in the back of the truck and in the hospital on clinical.. and it was around 50 bucks


----------



## admemt1982

littman master cardio... dont leave home without it. i started with a cardio III but its a pretty rare day that i get a pedi and i didnt like the ambient noise.


----------



## dixie_flatline

admemt1982 said:


> littman master cardio... dont leave home without it. i started with a cardio III but its a pretty rare day that i get a pedi and i didnt like the ambient noise.



No offense to the poster, as you're certainly not the first to mention this idea, but can we get a giant flashing disclaimer posted somewhere that the bell is not for peds?  This has become kind of a pet-peeve of mine.  Real peds scopes have their own (smaller) bell AND diaphragm.  Yeah, it generally works but that's not what it's intended to do.  Near as I can tell most bells are for the 20-100Hz range, and the diaphragm is designed for 100Hz-1MHz.  The overlap is probably greater than that, but why insist on using the wrong tool for the job?  Again, I'm no cardio expert (that would be my old man), but I seem to recall that for our job, we are mainly looking at like 300-500Hz.

/end rant


----------



## rwik123

dixie_flatline said:


> No offense to the poster, as you're certainly not the first to mention this idea, but can we get a giant flashing disclaimer posted somewhere that the bell is not for peds?  This has become kind of a pet-peeve of mine.  Real peds scopes have their own (smaller) bell AND diaphragm.  Yeah, it generally works but that's not what it's intended to do.  Near as I can tell most bells are for the 20-100Hz range, and the diaphragm is designed for 100Hz-1MHz.  The overlap is probably greater than that, but why insist on using the wrong tool for the job?  Again, I'm no cardio expert (that would be my old man), but I seem to recall that for our job, we are mainly looking at like 300-500Hz.
> 
> /end rant



Quote from 3M website:  The large side can be used for adult patients, while the small side is especially useful for pediatric or thin patients, around bandages, and for carotid assessment.

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...E3E02LECIE20KFI1_nid=GS14QYZ9L3beD77LGQCVJWgl

It seems as though it can be used as a ped side.


----------



## admemt1982

dixie_flatline said:


> No offense to the poster, as you're certainly not the first to mention this idea, but can we get a giant flashing disclaimer posted somewhere that the bell is not for peds?  This has become kind of a pet-peeve of mine.  Real peds scopes have their own (smaller) bell AND diaphragm.  Yeah, it generally works but that's not what it's intended to do.  Near as I can tell most bells are for the 20-100Hz range, and the diaphragm is designed for 100Hz-1MHz.  The overlap is probably greater than that, but why insist on using the wrong tool for the job?  Again, I'm no cardio expert (that would be my old man), but I seem to recall that for our job, we are mainly looking at like 300-500Hz.
> 
> /end rant



on the same token to what rwik just said i sure as heck dont see enough pedis to carry two scopes. im well aware there are specific pediatric scopes. ive even used one but they are made more for infants and small peds. the small diaphragm on the cardio III is perfect for peds 2 and up. we have infant scopes in our broselow bags for peds under 2 y/o


----------



## dixie_flatline

rwik123 said:


> Quote from 3M website:  The large side can be used for adult patients, while the small side is especially useful for pediatric or thin patients, around bandages, and for carotid assessment.
> 
> http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...E3E02LECIE20KFI1_nid=GS14QYZ9L3beD77LGQCVJWgl
> 
> It seems as though it can be used as a ped side.



Fair enough.  That's because this particular scope has 2 diaphragms (and no bell) in the default configuration.  I didn't do my due diligence and look at this specific scope. I jumped the gun a little bit, but like I said this issue seems to annoy me for some unknown reason.

edit: and I'm not claiming that anyone should carry 2 scopes.  I just don't like the advice of using the bell.  Unless the kid is really undersized or something, I haven't run into any major problems using my Master Classic.


----------



## TransportJockey

My backup scope (Cardio III) must be an older one because it HAS a bell on one side, not just a smaller diaphragm. But then again the only reason I'm even using the POS is cause my Ultrascope had to get sent in for rebuild  Next purchase of mine is an Ultrascope Duo (one pedi head, one adult head)


----------



## admemt1982

jtpaintball70 said:


> My backup scope (Cardio III) must be an older one because it HAS a bell on one side, not just a smaller diaphragm. But then again the only reason I'm even using the POS is cause my Ultrascope had to get sent in for rebuild  Next purchase of mine is an Ultrascope Duo (one pedi head, one adult head)



you can take the diaphragm off the bell side and use it as a traditional bell. that said its hardly a piece of crap. my wife uses my cardio III in her nursing job and it works great in that environment. just to much noise for the back of a rig. you also might need to have yours tuned or get a new tube. just sayin


----------



## TransportJockey

The noise issue is exactly why I call is a POS. It's been sent in for tuning and the tubing is all of a year old. I much prefer my Ultrascope for work in a box or when I worked in the hospital. Even though it's engraved for EMS, I'll still keep it using it for nursing school and in my career as an RN


----------



## clibb

I have the Littmann Cardiology III and I love it. I have the 27 inch one and I love the distance I can have from my patients while concerntrating on the sound. I try to be as careful as possible with this stethoscope and try to hang on to it as long as possible.


----------



## 18G

I just bought an ADC Platinum Edition Lite (612) and am really happy with it. It is light and transfers sounds really well. In comparison to the Cardiology III it replaced, I like the ADC much better. And it only cost $42 brand new from Amazon.com.


----------



## Jeremy89

I tried out the Littmann Electronic scope a few weeks ago from one of my nurses at work. I used to think "no one needs this except a cardiologist".  Well my mind was changed instantly- I can see its use in EMS because it eliminates the background noise from creaking knuckles as well as when you hear your own pulse, etc.  You can also turn up the volume in high noise environments. 

As for the price tag?  Can't quite justify spending ~$200 on it. Not to mention the possibility of it getting stolen.

Anyone else tried one out yet?


----------



## Martyn

Had the top of the range Littman electronic on a 2 week trial earlier this year, awesome bit of kit but way too pricey for my budget. Had a lot of fun recording friends and relatives 'internal sounds' then getting the PC to analyse them


----------



## tssemt2010

i love my ultrascope


----------



## Handsome Robb

I have a Littman Classic S.E. II. I like it so far, haven't used it outside of class yet though. Those ultrascopes are really tempting.


----------



## HMartinho

Good evening. I have to buy a new stethoscope. In Portugal, Littman are widely used by doctors, nurses and other health care professionals (I had one), however, I read that the prestige medical stethoscope is very prestigious and used in the U.S.. What do you think?

http://www.amazon.com/Prestige-Medi...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B001CTCHHC


----------



## Spedz

rwik123 said:


> You seriously need an electronic stethoscope with recording capabilities to identify sounds you will never need to know?
> 
> I'd chuckle if I saw an emt with a 3100.





Well I am buying the 3200 for me and I am only in school although I am doing it because of my hearing loss....I would find out why they have it before you "CHUCKLE" or you might offend someone that you don't want to


----------



## CodeBru1984

@tssemt2010, what model Ultrascope do you carry? Pros and Cons? 

What's your opinion on this Ultrascope? http://www.allheart.com/utm.html

Thanks in advance.
-Bruce


----------



## rwik123

CodeBru1984 said:


> @tssemt2010, what model Ultrascope do you carry? Pros and Cons?
> 
> What's your opinion on this Ultrascope? http://www.allheart.com/utm.html
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> -Bruce



I have the dual lumen version of that. I believe the one pictured is the maxi scope. Both maxi and ultrascope have many good reviews. I love mine.


----------



## Handsome Robb

Those ultrascopes are so ridiculous looking. I finally got to use one. Worked great but personally a little to big for my taste.


----------



## Nickb

i have had a litmman stc and an mdf the stc i liked alot more then the ultrascopes.


----------



## OODAsquirrel

I just got a Littman Classic II SE on recommendation from a paramedic friend of mine and my mother who is an RN. I'm in school and when I brought it to class the instructor had a good time teasing me about the rainbow coloring. I got the wackiest color I could because I wanted it to stand out and I have kids and know how much more fun colorful things are to them. Adults don't care but if I ever get a child as a patient I thought it might help break the ice a little. 

I also found a website that offered free engraving and so I have my name engraved on the inside of the bell. The wacky coloring + the engraving SHOULD keep it from getting stolen. 

Someone may go out and buy the same model of scope but I have yet to meet a single person with my exact first and last name...lol. 

The instructor of my class said that was a very smart move because it is a very nice stethoscope and it ticks him off to no end to see his own or student gear walking away.

My mother recently got her $100 steth stolen and not so slyly asked for a new one for her birthday, with her name engraved in it.


----------



## homingmissile

OODAsquirrel said:


> I just got a Littman Classic II SE ...rainbow coloring. I got the wackiest color I could because I wanted it to stand out...
> 
> 
> I also found a website that offered free engraving and so I have my name engraved on the inside of the bell. The wacky coloring + the engraving SHOULD keep it from getting stolen.
> 
> Someone may go out and buy the same model of scope but I have yet to meet a single person with my exact first and last name...lol.



My thoughts exactly. In fact, I just so happen to have decided to get that exact same model and colour scheme, too.

Moreover, my name's pretty unique, too.

Did you get it from medisave? They have free engraving AND shipping and I've heard only good things about them from this place and the allnurse forum.


----------



## VFlutter

Not sure if anyone posted this but here is a good review comparing a few different popular ones. 

http://www.forusdocs.com/reviews/Acoustic_Stethoscope_Review.htm


----------



## homingmissile

ChaseZ33 said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this but here is a good review comparing a few different popular ones.
> 
> http://www.forusdocs.com/reviews/Acoustic_Stethoscope_Review.htm



Thanks! That was an extremely well thorough experiment.

I wouldn't have thought to tape the Rappaport tubes together. If that really helps I know what I'm going to get as a back up if my Classic II walks off. <_<


----------



## jjesusfreak01

homingmissile said:


> Thanks! That was an extremely well thorough experiment.
> 
> I wouldn't have thought to tape the Rappaport tubes together. If that really helps I know what I'm going to get as a back up if my Classic II walks off. <_<



Spragues are decent, but not ideal. I take most of my blood pressures with them, but occasionally if i'm on a loud truck i'll have to toss the sprague and pull one of my personal scopes out to reduce the noise and hear the beat.


----------



## homingmissile

You carry two scopes on you at all times?


----------



## jjesusfreak01

homingmissile said:


> You carry two scopes on you at all times?



Well, I carry two in my backpack. I don't work ems, and my attire is khakis and a polo shirt at work, so no, I don't carry two on me, but they're within reach when i'm with patients, so I'll pull one when needed.


----------



## drew

Does anyone have any experience with MDF scopes?


----------



## EMSANTHEM

3m littman select


----------



## drew

I have the classic II.......I was given a gift card to a local supplier that only carries the MDF......I was contemplating one for a backup


----------



## CANDawg

Tip for Canadians: Amazon.COM is a great place to by stethoscopes. Amazon.CA doesn't carry them, but .com seems to be cheaper than pretty much any other place I've found - even once you factor in shipping and customs. 

Stethoscope.ca wanted just shy of $110 for a Classic II SE with shipping, Amazon comes in at around $92.00. (Not including exchange, but the dollars are pretty close these days.  )


----------



## Tigger

dbo789 said:


> Tip for Canadians: Amazon.COM is a great place to by stethoscopes. Amazon.CA doesn't carry them, but .com seems to be cheaper than pretty much any other place I've found - even once you factor in shipping and customs.
> 
> Stethoscope.ca wanted just shy of $110 for a Classic II SE with shipping, Amazon comes in at around $92.00. (Not including exchange, but the dollars are pretty close these days.  )



I found the same scope for $45 US on Amazon, I think it was resold by a company called Wheelchairs Direct or something. If you haven't bought it yet maybe take a gander.


----------



## marcus2011

Thinklabs ds32a+...best scope ive ever owned and ive owned a littman 3100


----------



## SBCOcowboyEMT

I'm partial to my Littmann master classic.


----------



## CANDawg

Tigger said:


> I found the same scope for $45 US on Amazon, I think it was resold by a company called Wheelchairs Direct or something. If you haven't bought it yet maybe take a gander.



Yeah, I saw some of those, but I'm always a bit sketchy purchasing from a company I don't know - especially if their price is nearly too good to be true. 

Who knows, maybe they're not selling a Littmann, but a Fittmann. :rofl:


----------



## Tigger

dbo789 said:


> Yeah, I saw some of those, but I'm always a bit sketchy purchasing from a company I don't know - especially if their price is nearly too good to be true.
> 
> Who knows, maybe they're not selling a Littmann, but a Fittmann. :rofl:



I did successfully purchase from that company through Amazon, and I did get the real thing. They did send me a Lightweight the first time around, though it was quickly remedied.


----------



## jpregulman

*Littmann*

littmann's are the way to go. I have an ultralight II. They work well and are cheap online!


----------



## homingmissile

I just ordered a tried-and-true Littmann Classic II. I got the fancy "Caribbean blue with rainbow finish" so it would be distinguishable from everyone else's black/blue ones. The engraving should help, too.


----------



## Handsome Robb

I got a Littman Master Cardiology as a graduation present from medic school.

The thing is awesome, I can hear myself think with it. Haven't had any problems with background noise.

Pricey but worth it in my opinion. The thing stays on me though in my cargo pocket until I need it then it goes right back in it's pocket. Having my name and graduation date on the tubes and my initials on the head helps make it pretty unmistakable as well.


----------



## BiggestLittleEMT

I got the Littman Classic II S.E. and it works great compared to my old one (which I was ashamed to even use if I didn't have another option) :lol:

I listened to my brother's heart murmur with it, sounded like a washing machine! Nevertheless, pretty cool!  When I go medic I'll probably upgrade to the master cardiology.


----------



## kaaatielove

NVRob said:


> I got a Littman Master Cardiology as a graduation present from medic school.
> 
> The thing is awesome, I can hear myself think with it. Haven't had any problems with background noise.
> 
> Pricey but worth it in my opinion. The thing stays on me though in my cargo pocket until I need it then it goes right back in it's pocket. Having my name and graduation date on the tubes and my initials on the head helps make it pretty unmistakable as well.



I have the Littman Master Cardiology and absolutely love it! =)


----------



## m0nster986

My fiancee gave me a Master Cardiology with an engraving for Xmas!  Abnormal breath sounds here I come!


----------



## kaaatielove

m0nster986 said:


> My fiancee gave me a Master Cardiology with an engraving for Xmas!  Abnormal breath sounds here I come!



Nice fiance you have there


----------



## Backblast

In 13 years of nursing, I've only used 2 different stethoscopes:  The Littmann Master Classic and my current set of ears, the Littmann Cardiology III.  The small side of my Cardiology III is converted to the bell, which works well for carotid bruits, etc.  I'm hoping that this stethoscope will serve me as well in my transition to EMS as it has in the past.


----------



## EpiEMS

Loving my Littmann Lightweight. Not that I auscultate much other than BP and (basic) lung sounds. But it is lightweight!


----------



## Michael M

3 weeks with my new Littmann Master Classic II and we love each other. Really a phantastic stethoscope, fits good, sounds perfect.

Roxette: ...listen to your heart...


----------



## Bullets

I know the littman love, and i use to have a Cardiology III before it was pilfered. 

I was looking to replace it, but the C3 was a gift and i wasnt ready to spend that kind of cash on a scope

I got an ADC 601, which is their "Cardiology" Scope, and it has a dual head and a bell for the smaller side, cost about $100 less then the C3 and i have noticed no difference in quality. 

I just cant use the cheap dual tubes the squad buys anymore


----------



## socoemt

I use an ADC Adscope and I love it. I think I got it for $30 from a washed out emt student still in the box. I haven't had any issues using it. I used to have an old rappaport style, and I couldn't stand that one.

The Adscope is good enough for me, and not expensive enough that I couldn't replace it if someone got sticky fingers.


----------



## Mariemt

I got a Master Cardiology early on in my classes. 
I can't hear very well. I had a Littmann select and I just couldn't get the pulse for a BP. My ambulance director was having me switch mine out with the one in the second ambulance for testing, but as we got into breath sounds, I couldn't take it 2 to 3 times a week.
Most EMTs will do fine with a cheaper stethoscope,  but I love my Master Cardiology


----------



## EMS 911

I used a lightweight Littman (can't remember exact model) and it was a decent stethoscope for the price. It lasted through my basic clinicals and a few months in the field, but somehow broke during my first semester of medic clinicals. Not sure how because I am careful with my stethoscopes!

After that, I bought a Littman Master Cardiology. Sure, it cost more, but I can hear lung sounds/heart sounds/manual BP/etc wonderfully in a hospital next to a noisy ventilator or on the back of an ambulance. I have had it for about three years now and it is still as good as new! Well worth the price. I think I bought mine on allheart.com for half the usual price and paid a little extra to have my initials engraved and my full name on the tubing. I tend to misplace mine quite a bit, but thankfully, I have honest coworkers that return it to me after they see my name on it. 

For now, buy an inexpensive Littman if you are able to. However, if you continue onto medic school or make a career of this, you could invest in a stethoscope later on. I had horrid experiences with any other brand than Littman and my $100 master cardiology has lasted with quite a bit of durability.


----------



## AzValley

I use a Littmann Cardiology III and could not be more happier with.  It has held up well and sounds great compared to most other I have tried.


----------



## takl23

I bought my wife a Cardiology III for a Christmas Present and she returned the favor! Great stethoscope.


----------



## NBFFD2433

Littman Cardiology III. Love it!


----------



## Rick Tresnak

futureemt said:


> Can anyone please tell me the best stethoscope I should purchase.  I need one before class starts?  What else is good to have, besides a pen and notebook.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much and Happy Holiday everyone!!  :unsure:


 Littmann Master Classic  For the price it has great sound quality in the back of the bus and yet wont break the bank.  I have done searches for them when I go to different websites and they all run about the same around $100.  I think Innovative Rescue Solutions is running a deal currently, I would call and askas there website doesn't always show their special prices.  I like the fact that you don't have a tuneable bell on the Master Classic.  I have had mine for almost 10 years.  The nice thing is you can replace the tubing and keep the bell for about half the price.  I have used it as a flight medic as well.


----------



## greenmountains

I have a great Littman electronic that I got for chump change, but it is so expensive to replace, I dread the thought of losing it.  I am  told that some of the Chinese electronic scopes are great for the money, like $100 on eBay.
Somewhere there is a site devoted entirely to stethescope reviews; they do both an electronic analysis and subjective.  Their best buy was a surprise and (I own an acoustic Littman in addition to the electronic) compares favorable with my acoustic Littman. It is also dirt cheap.  Can't remember the name. You can find it.


----------



## PD the EMT

I'm in week 4 of my EMT-B training.  I had purchased a $10 special from WallyWorld... That relationship was not going to work out.  So I picked up the Littman Lightweight.  Tunable diaphram, open bell, very light to carry and the acoustics are pretty decent.  My wife (ER Nurse) has the Cardio II's, they are better but also much more expensive.  For me the Lightweight Steth for just over $60 was perfect. 

-Perry


----------



## greenmountains

futureemt said:


> Can anyone please tell me the best stethoscope I should purchase.  I need one before class starts?  What else is good to have, besides a pen and notebook.
> Thanks so much and Happy Holiday everyone!!  :unsure:


 
I have a tunable Littmann that is great, but not much better than the "best buy" they advise for like $25 or $30 (I forget the name).  I have a Littmann electronic that is good for aging ears, but the battery always seems to die at an inopportune moment.  Maybe a more recent electronic?  I hear good news about the better Chinese electronic models.  Avoid the Chinese acoustic models.


----------



## Honeybadger

I've become somewhat of a stethoscope collector. I have a basic one sided diaphragm that most rigs stock, a similar double sided, an omron sprague rappaport that I have used since emt school, two littmans, a classic ii and a cardiology iii which I found in an ancient spare rig that nobody claimed, replaced the tube and diaphragms for $70 and use as my secondary scope now, and a couple vintage bells. 

I've used every littman currently made up to and including my cardiology iii, and I have to say, everything under the cardio iii is a pissing waste of money. The cardio iii didn't even sound good until I asked a cardiologist to show me how to use the tunable diaphragm and all of a sudden I could hear the fancy valve motion, squeaky bowel soundI and pinpoint the areas of gunk in a copd patient. 

That all said, for ems purposes, the omron is better in so many ways. For starters, it's the standard stethoscope used by er docs at harborview, a level 1 trauma hospital. It's binaural, so two tubes, meaning louder sound. A flat projected diaphragm means that you get full contact and can even get decent lung sounds through clothes. Dual sides, bells, diaphragms, multiple earpieces and spare parts make it a long lasting bugger too.

I don't notice the creaking of my own knuckles with the omron, for lung sounds and bp's the volume is twice as loud as any littman, good in a rig or at the scene, and even though the sound is less crisp than a cardio iii, the overall volume makes it a better choice for us, and it's cheap enough to not worry about losing. Ear seals are faster, the bits pop inside the canal instead of the mushy balls littman uses.

I feel like a littman is a piece of jewelry for people in medicine. I have no need for a cardio iii. I only have it because I found it. If you need a new scope, buy an omron sprague-rappaport (it is heavy by comparison, but if a scope around your neck weighs you down, you need exercise...)

Linky
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000FERLKI?vs=1


----------



## Sunburn

I got myself a Littmann Classic S.E. II in my 3rd year of medschool.
It still looks and performs as new. Heart sounds are crisp and clear and pulmo sounds are distinct and easy to locate. And after 6 years still going strong. Didn't even have to change ear buds.


----------



## Mthom

I got a Littmann Lightweight for my Basic program. It's pretty awesome! Mostly use it for blood pressures, but it's good for heart/lung/etc. Sounds as well.

I'm curious, how do you all clean your diaphragms? I'm terrified that alcohol wipes will damage mine


----------



## NomadicMedic

The tube noise with a sprague scope makes me crazy. I'll stay with my Littmann.


----------



## COmedic17

My littman select was great for medic school and when I was working IFT. 


I now have the master cardiology and would never go back. I can hear a blood pressure while going 70mph with the sirens on. And lung sounds are crystal clear.


----------



## Kevinf

Mthom said:


> I got a Littmann Lightweight for my Basic program. It's pretty awesome! Mostly use it for blood pressures, but it's good for heart/lung/etc. Sounds as well.
> 
> I'm curious, how do you all clean your diaphragms? I'm terrified that alcohol wipes will damage mine



Don't be afraid, the diaphragm will be fine. They are also replaceable if damaged. It wouldn't hurt to take the scope apart to clean it thoroughly once a week as well.


----------



## DieselBolus

COmedic17 said:


> My littman select was great for medic school and when I was working IFT.
> 
> 
> I now have the master cardiology and would never go back. I can hear a blood pressure while going 70mph with the sirens on. And lung sounds are crystal clear.



This.

Yes it's pretentious, and yes it's expensive, but NIBP modes on monitors always fail when you need them most. Dual lumen, single tube steths are always a good bet.

Don't leave it in a rig when you're off shift and don't loan it out. Mine looks terrible from use and I'd notice if someone else was rocking it. Also, the tubing will last quite a while as long as you dont wear it around your neck. 

The Littmann Master Cardiology has a hole in the diaphragm, so I take the bell and diaphragm apart and soak in death juice at the end of every shift, but use alcohol on the tubing and ear pieces. 

Every suspect cdiff contact gets a soaking in bleach and water in the mop bucket.


----------



## Honeybadger

Hello, My name is Colin. I have a problem.

I am starting to collect stethoscopes.

Collection wise, I have
ADC basic
Omron Sprague-rappaport
Littman master classic II SE
Littman Cardiology III
Harvey DLX Triple head from Welch Allyn.

My everyday use scope for over a year was the Omron. It's $15 and honestly, it's better than any littman for basic uses such as blood pressures and lung sounds. Comes with lots of earpieces, diaphragms, bells, the whole nine yards. Dollar for dollar, it's the best stethoscope in the world, in my opinion. Here it is on amazon http://www.amazon.com/Omron-Sprague-Rappaport-Stethoscope-Black/dp/B000FERLKI

I then "upgraded" to a Cardio III that I found with a broken off tube in a spare ambulance. Cleaned it up, new tube, new diaphragms, and it works like new. And it's definitely better for EMS than the master cardiology. The problem with the master cardio is for patients with severe flexion, tiny arms, and kids, that big old single head just doesn't work well enough. A pediatric bell is VERY useful for getting into tight spaces for blood pressures. If I had to pick between the master cardio and the cardio 3, I'd go C3 every day. And if you're getting further along and want to be able to listen to parts of the heart or get into intercostal spaces, the pedi bell is important there too. The tunable diaphragm, however, is not a good design. You really don't get the best of both worlds. You get a modest diaphragm and a weak bell. I used it for about 6 months and went back to the omron because it's simply louder. My partner was always asking to use my omron or my cardio 3 over his master cardiology, because anytime he needed a small bell, he didn't have one for his scope. Alllheart is a good place to buy http://www.allheart.com/product.asp...6&cadevice=c&gclid=CNjCr-Lxt8YCFViRfgod_kUOUA

I recently got a Harvey DLX triple head after playing with one from a cardiologist and I can say hands down, this is the best non electric scope money can buy. It's modeled after Dr. Harvey's original design, and that man wrote the book on cardiology. It's a little more expensive than Littman, but it's seriously superior. I've never heard a mid-systolic click so loudly in my life. How does this translate to EMS? Corrugated diaphragm amplifies noise like you couldn't believe. Not the clearest noise (the flat diaphragm has that covered, the corrugated is designed for mid-ranged cardiac sounds like aortic regurgitation) but if you want to listen to lung sounds or take a BP, nothing short of an electronic scope will be as loud. And it has a serious bell that amplifies so unbelievably well that I can use it for pediatric use as well. I am honestly starting to like the bell more for blood pressures than the diaphragms, with how well it seals. It's made from trumpet brass, rather than steel, so no more hearing your fingers creak while you're trying to listen for a faint/weak BP in the back of a rig, and the warranty is much better than Littman (10 years defects, 5 years ANYTHING wrong) It also comes with pediatric sized diaphragms, sold separately, that just screw right on and off like the Omron, comes with a multitude of earpieces, comes with a nametag, and you can have it laser engraved for $10. Best place to buy is Steeles, they will sell you the very expensive accessory kit for only $10 when you buy the scope and laser engrave it for $10 as well. Is it worth the extra $30-60? You bet your butt. After using a cardio 3 for quite a while and using it side by side with the Harvey, the difference is night and day.  http://www.steeles.com/products/welch-allyn-harvey-triple-head-stethoscope-5079-321

I suggest EVERYONE own an Omron Sprague Rappaport. You may like your littman's bling, but the omron is a better scope in every way but weight and overall build quality (it doesn't fall apart, it just doesn't have the fit and finish of Littman. But what can you expect for $12.50) And you won't have to worry about loaning it out or losing it, because it's DIRT cheap. If you want to buy a middle of the road littman like the master classic, don't even bother, the Omron is far, far superior, and if you got a little cash for christmas from your dad, like I did, skip the high end littman and go Harvey DLX (they offer a 2 head version as well that is the exact same price as the cardio 3, but I like the weirdness of the 3, and having 3 heads has actually been nice) and you'll soon understand why I say this. Also, it looks cooler and doesn't make nurses turn their noses up at you for being an EMT with a "cardiologist" scope because not even they have any idea what the Harvey DLX is. You may have a cardiologist try to swipe it though! Mine stays on my neck all the time for this reason.


----------



## Brandon O

You don't mind hauling around a stethoscope with three heads?


----------



## Honeybadger

They do make holsters for the belt, and the harvey fits into the one I have used with my littman, but it never felt right.

I tell this to everyone who complains about the "Weight" of a scope around the neck. If you can't handle one pound around your neck, you probably shouldn't be lifting patients either! It feels strange having a scope round your neck the first few days you use it, no matter what it is, and that's where most people stop. Just keep your scope on your neck, no matter what you use, and you'll get used to it in a few days, and you'll find it's actually pretty darn convenient a lot of times. Many times I've taken lung sounds on patients well before they got near my rig while fire was getting the backboard and extrication tools, or you'll be on scene with a medic who didn't bring his scope out of his rig, so you can toss him yours. Hell, I've had physicians want to borrow my ears because they don't like using the crap ER supplied ones and noticed I have a proper scope (proper being anything but the $5 pencil-thin plastic pieces of junk that hospitals seem to think are appropriate)

It's like Trauma shears. Always keep trauma shears on your person, because you WILL need them when you aren't near your rig (I keep tape too, but that's because I use tape a lot more than most people)


----------



## Brandon O

My scope lives in my pocket until I need it. Not worth keeping it on my neck when working on the road, given the ratio of time using vs. not using during the day.

I do think that for most prehospital use, "loud" is more important than having tremendous articulation of your next rheumatic fever patient's murmurs. But insulation is more important than either, and most people find that dual-tube design like the Sprague cause a lot of rubbing.


----------



## Honeybadger

I think I covered the "loud" part pretty well. Corrugated diaphragms and proper open bells are louder than anything littman makes, and the trumpet brass isolates your ears so much better from the rumbling of our ancient ford 7.3 diesels. The direct contact diaphragm of the omron really is a superior diaphragm for simple amplification over a littman tunable, as well. Very basic but very effective.

I've heard the rubbing complaint for spragues, and while I've never personally noticed it as badly as the creaking of knuckles when holding onto the bell of a littman (whose dual lumen tubes are really bad at transmitting that sound) you can position the tube clamps in different places or remove them altogether if you want. Most people think all spragues are the same, but they really aren't. Omron makes a sprague that is miles beyond any other cheapie dual tube I've ever touched.

And holy hell you must have big pockets. Must just be personal preference, but I couldn't stand that kind of oddly shaped, bulky thing in a pocket. I hate when I have to put my PAGER in my pocket so I can ride my motorcycle to work. But that is, in all fairness, basically everyone's complaint about a scope around the neck, too, so whatever works.

And it doesn't matter what scope you use, or where you put it. They're all so close to the same, that a three head scope that weighs a third of a pound more than a master cardio will feel the same wherever you're used to keeping it, either round your neck or in your pocket.


----------



## Brandon O

Honeybadger said:


> And holy hell you must have big pockets. Must just be personal preference, but I couldn't stand that kind of oddly shaped, bulky thing in a pocket. I hate when I have to put my PAGER in my pocket so I can ride my motorcycle to work. But that is, in all fairness, basically everyone's complaint about a scope around the neck, too, so whatever works.



A relatively FLAT headed scope (e.g. the Master Classic) sits nicely in a uniform pant dump pocket. But that was my point. Even a two-headed scope gets pokey, and with three heads I suspect it'd stay in my closet.


----------



## Honeybadger

If that's the only place you can tolerate putting a scope, that's your choice. But I guarantee you've been in situations where a dual headed scope would have been beneficial, either on a pediatric patient, a tiny elderly patient (basically any time you have to pull out the infant or child sized BP cuffs) or someone with severe atrophy that cannot bend their arm. Sure, you can manage without, but why bother? I'd rather be used to having a scope around my neck that can do all the jobs properly than have a scope that costs just as much and doesn't. If you can't get a flat seal on the patient's arm, you're not going to get a clear pulse and you'll wind up using the bump on the sphygno to more or less guess where you're hearing the systolic come in, which might as well just be a palp'd pressure.


And the head isn't the worst part, I just tried putting my master classic into a dump pocket and the earpieces were poking everywhere. But again, personal preference.

My other complaint on the MCassic and Mcardio is that they don't encourage proper placement of the hand. You're not supposed to put your finger on the top of the bell as you press. You're supposed to hold it by the neck to get less interference from your own hand.


----------



## Brandon O

Sure, I use a Cardiology III in the office or ward. But in the field, auscultation is typically limited to lungs and blood pressures, and for those purposes I rarely find that I want more than "one size fits all."

But mileage and preferences obviously vary.


----------



## Honeybadger

Guess I'm just picky about being able to hear very accurate blood pressures. I've had tiny, frail patients with BP's in the 190 systolic range that I simply could not hear with my partner's master cardio, but came in clear as day on my omron (which we just leave in the rig these days as our rig scope) with the pedi bell because I got a proper seal. One reason to own a decent scope is for diminished lung sounds, which I've found to not be easily discernable with a tunable littman, particularly if they're only very mildly beginning a tension pneumothorax. But you'd also see that in the oxygen saturation.

And, since we're on the topic of pocket scopes, you can simply unscrew and remove the top bell from the omron and the harvey DLX twin if you REALLY want it to fit in your pocket.. You can actually run the DLX 3 head with only two, and since they're close enough to being on the same side (only 120 degrees apart instead of 180) it fits in my pocket well with two bells on. Still feels wrong though. My legs bash into things all day, I feel like I'd just break my scopes prematurely that way.


----------



## Brandon O

Are you saying you've been able to appreciate a large number of subtle pneumothoraces due to diminished lung sounds? That's a pretty impressive catch.


----------



## greenmountains

futureemt said:


> Can anyone please tell me the best stethoscope I should purchase.  I need one before class starts?  What else is good to have, besides a pen and notebook.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much and Happy Holiday everyone!!  :unsure:



I use an older Littmann electronic because I need to hear well in the back of a moving ambulance...which is not unlike being inside a drum being driven down the road.  I have an acoustic Littmann which is fine and an Omrom (spelling?) which is almost as good, but the electronic is what I go to. I got it cheaply because it needed a new diaphragm. I am told that the Chinese electronic ones are good but I have not tried them.
A good pair of shears is probably desirable, they are not expensive.  Most ambulances have a couple of pair, but they are cheap enough to own a pair. It save time looking in the vehicle. That time is not often critical for a basic, but sometimes it is.


----------



## Honeybadger

Brandon O said:


> Are you saying you've been able to appreciate a large number of subtle pneumothoraces due to diminished lung sounds? That's a pretty impressive catch.



Large? No. 2 confirmed, a few more possible? yes. Let's just say most of Seattle fire doesn't really understand blunt trauma induced pneumothorax without an unstable rib fx. I don't consider myself an exceptional EMT, and a patient with the beginnings of a pneumo is really not hard to spot. I did have a patient with an unstable rib fx after t-boning a fire truck a few weeks ago, and he was in the beginnings of a tension pneumo, to my ears his lower right lobe sounded diminished, but he could speak in full sentences and wasn't complaining of trouble breathing. Medic intercept confirmed the diminished lung sounds and a few days later I saw them and they confirmed he had an ongoing pneumo after a CHX.


----------



## Brandon O

Cool.

Make sure to sit them upright to help localize it. Listen at the apices.


----------



## Tigger

Honeybadger said:


> I suggest EVERYONE own an Omron Sprague Rappaport. You may like your littman's bling, but the omron is a better scope in every way but weight and overall build quality (it doesn't fall apart, it just doesn't have the fit and finish of Littman. But what can you expect for $12.50) And you won't have to worry about loaning it out or losing it, because it's DIRT cheap. If you want to buy a middle of the road littman like the master classic, don't even bother, the Omron is far, far superior, and if you got a little cash for christmas from your dad, like I did, skip the high end littman and go Harvey DLX (they offer a 2 head version as well that is the exact same price as the cardio 3, but I like the weirdness of the 3, and having 3 heads has actually been nice) and you'll soon understand why I say this. Also, it looks cooler and doesn't make nurses turn their noses up at you for being an EMT with a "cardiologist" scope because not even they have any idea what the Harvey DLX is. You may have a cardiologist try to swipe it though! Mine stays on my neck all the time for this reason.



I recently switched from a Littmann Classic II (which I slammed repeatedly in the door, thought the seatbelt was stuck oops) to a Master Cardiology that a friend gave me once he retired. I have had none of the problems you describe throughout this thread. I cannot stand how uncomfortable those sprauges are, and the tubes hitting each other is also rather annoying. To insinuate that I'll be relying on the "needle bounce" because I don't have a dual head stethoscope is silly. I also do not loan my stethoscope to anyone but my partner, that's kind of icky. 

Like many things, it comes down to personal preference. There are doubtless thousands of EMS providers that use Littmanns everyday without issue (to your high standards I am sure). It has nothing to do with bling, they work well, are comfortable and durable, and have a pretty excellent warranty. Also, the last time I cared what a nurse thought I looked like was wait for it...never.


----------



## Honeybadger

Scopes are really like cell phones or car brands. Vehement loyalty. But hold a master cardio side by side to a harvey dlx and you would be able to tell the difference clearly. I don't want to put down a littman, I think the cardio 3 is fabulous. And littman fit and finish is superb. But you are paying an awful lot for the badge and a whole lot more beyond that for parts like tubing and diaphragms, and I don't like hearing everyone telling people that their first scopes should be littmans. Buy the scope you like the best, but be aware that there are high quality, cheap alternatives and even higher quality options. The more scopes I collect, the less "superior" the littmans get to my ears. That says nothing about being given a scope. Your master cardio was free, and nothing tops free. But I really don't understand single head only designs. Peds and pts with contractures make that gigantic head a nightmate to position propely for a b.p. And sharing scopes is hardly gross if you wipe your gear down. Earwax is hardly a noteworthy disease transmission conduit.


----------



## Tigger

Nightmare is an exaggeration to significant proportions.  As it turns out, a complete seal of the diaphragm is not necessary to use the device, especially to get a BP. And while I am not going to get Hep C from it, I really don't need someones earwax in my own ears. Bring your own if you want to hear what's what, and since my partner and I will be transporting, we are actually who needs to know. 

There are certainly alternatives, they may suit some but not others. Most here are not suited to the 12 dollar variety.


----------



## daysquad

choose Littman.


----------



## Exam Vs Bad Touch

I have a multitude of Littman Classic SE II's that I have liberated during my Army time. But 2 weeks before I got out I stumbled upon an unsecured Cardiology III during a medical coverage. My dear lord...even for my deaf *** the difference is remarkable.


----------



## sack jears

medicdan said:


> The newest "gadget" I have seen (on an ER nurse) is this:
> http://www.stethoscopeholster.com/index.htm
> It clips on to your belt, and holds the bell and earphones onto your belt.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this in use? What do you think?


I have one but if you sit down in weird angles it pops out of the holster. Good idea but not that practical


----------



## Kevinf

sack jears said:


> I have one but if you sit down in weird angles it pops out of the holster. Good idea but not that practical



https://www.amazon.com/Wild-Tree-Designs-The-BATCLIP/dp/B0038S8E9U


----------



## sack jears

Kevinf said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Wild-Tree-Designs-The-BATCLIP/dp/B0038S8E9U


It's the same concept as that but the problem I had was that the bell kept falling out. Wonder if that design would be different


----------



## Kevinf

sack jears said:


> It's the same concept as that but the problem I had was that the bell kept falling out. Wonder if that design would be different



I've never had the bell come loose, though I have had the flap catch in tight quarters a handful of times. You hear the velcro pulling very clearly though, so its extremely rare that I rip it open all the way.

I'd recommened it. My partners that keep scopes around their neck get them caught all the time... usually on the patient as the stretcher is being unloaded


----------



## OHgrl74

I have a Littman Cardio III and love it. It is pricey but worth the investment.


----------



## Giant81

I've heard (no pun intended) that the cardiology III is nicer than the classic II because it has two tubes instead of one.  It sounds (no pun intended) that the Classic III has the same two tube design.  

I'm wondering if for half the price, the classic III is a solid scope.  I'm a bit deaf and currently have a $20 ADC that, while worlds better than the stuff on the rig, is still not cutting it.


----------



## OHgrl74

I have a little trouble hearing normally but this works well for me. Much better than what we have on board and had in class.


----------



## OsloMedic

I'm using Littman III, my second one actually. The last one lasted for nearly 8 years, so I can't complain about the quality


----------



## Akulahawk

OHgrl74 said:


> I have a Littman Cardio III and love it. It is pricey but worth the investment.


I had one for about 18 years. Then a couple days ago, I misplaced it somewhere and can't find the darned thing. Believe me, I've definitely gotten my money's worth out of it! So... I replaced it with a new Cardio IV. I'm looking forward to trying out my new steth the next time I go to work. I've had my old one for so long that if my old one pops up from wherever it's hiding, I won't feel at all bad about getting the new steth.


----------



## GMCmedic

Giant81 said:


> I've heard (no pun intended) that the cardiology III is nicer than the classic II because it has two tubes instead of one.  It sounds (no pun intended) that the Classic III has the same two tube design.
> 
> I'm wondering if for half the price, the classic III is a solid scope.  I'm a bit deaf and currently have a $20 ADC that, while worlds better than the stuff on the rig, is still not cutting it.


The term you are looking for is chest piece, not tubes. As far as I know, littman doesnt make a scope with dual tubing.


----------



## Tigger

GMCmedic said:


> The term you are looking for is chest piece, not tubes. As far as I know, littman doesnt make a scope with dual tubing.


The higher end scopes have dual lumens encased in a single tube.


----------



## GMCmedic

Tigger said:


> The higher end scopes have dual lumens encased in a single tube.


Interesting. Kind of sucks for me that the scopes described had the single and dual chest pieces respectively lol


----------



## Akulahawk

Tigger said:


> The higher end scopes have dual lumens encased in a single tube.


Yep. I just replaced my Littmann Cardiology III with a Cardiology IV. Why? My III pulled a vanishing act after 18 years. That being said, the new stethoscope definitely is an upgrade from my (literally) old one. Yes it was a little expensive but it was definitely time to replace the old one.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

After 15 years my Master Classic II has bit the dust. Which Littmann should I replace it with for 911? I have only owned and used a Master Classic II my entire career so I'm not sure how the others compare.
1. Another Master Classic II
2. Classic III
3. Cardiology IV


----------



## VFlutter

ExpatMedic0 said:


> After 15 years my Master Classic II has bit the dust. Which Littmann should I replace it with for 911? I have only owned and used a Master Classic II my entire career so I'm not sure how the others compare.
> 1. Another Master Classic II
> 2. Classic III
> 3. Cardiology IV



The Cardiology series are well worth the investment in my opinion. I have both the Master and IV.  The IV is a fantastic stethoscope but for EMS work I prefer the Master. The dual head on the IV has it's advantages however I never really utilized it and it is fairly bulky, occasionally gets caught on lines and tubes.  The acoustics were on par with the Master and if I was in-hospital I definitely would use it.


----------



## Peak

ExpatMedic0 said:


> After 15 years my Master Classic II has bit the dust. Which Littmann should I replace it with for 911? I have only owned and used a Master Classic II my entire career so I'm not sure how the others compare.
> 1. Another Master Classic II
> 2. Classic III
> 3. Cardiology IV



Littmann scopes are loud but aren't very clear. I prefer the Harvey DLX. Good weight metal chest peice, a real bell for heart tones, tubing that is decently thick, tubing that doesn't instantly harden from oils or cleaning products, and adjustable ear tubes. 

For a run of the mill scope that you don't care if you lose get an ADC 603.


----------



## Martyn

medicdan said:


> The newest "gadget" I have seen (on an ER nurse) is this:
> http://www.stethoscopeholster.com/index.htm
> It clips on to your belt, and holds the bell and earphones onto your belt.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this in use? What do you think?


I have two of these, only thing is with all the other things on my belt my pants are in danger of falling down with the extra weight.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Just ended up with a Cardiology IV.  Limited Edition polished copper bell with black accents. I will not lie, it's the sexist stethoscope I have ever seen in my life. The doctors are sure to high five me and call me a hero and the nursing staff will cry and have syncopal episodes when I walk into the ED with it. I'm sure of it...


----------



## Chris EMT J

futureemt said:


> Can anyone please tell me the best stethoscope I should purchase.  I need one before class starts?  What else is good to have, besides a pen and notebook.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much and Happy Holiday everyone!!  :unsure:


My favorite scope: https://www.steeles.com/products/5803-3m-littmann-classic-iii-stethoscope-black-edition


----------



## Chris EMT J

Asclepius said:


> I have found that the better my scope, the better I hear. I use a Littman Cardiology II and more recently a Master Cardiology. They're expensive, but I won't use a cheap scope on patients that I am responsible for, unless it's the last resort. I have also never had my scope stolen nor have I ever lost one. People do lose them, but mostly because of their own fault.
> 
> I like my Cardiology II on most calls, but on calls with serious cardiac issues, I usually listen with my Master Cardiology. I can hear heart tones and murmurs (if they're present) much more clearly. On most calls however, the MC picks up a lot of surrounding noise.
> 
> Trust me...you'll notice the difference the first time you use a good scope.


I actually just got a master cardiology scope!


----------

